
How to Tell the Difference Between a Good Programmer and a Great One - jaoued
http://www.inc.com/rahul-varshneya/how-to-tell-the-difference-between-a-great-programmer-and-a-good-one.html
======
NOPdoingmuch
This paywalled article is just copy & paste from this answer:

[https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-difference-between-a-
progr...](https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-difference-between-a-programmer-a-
good-programmer-and-a-great-programmer/answer/Christopher-Burke-3?srid=5ovN)

